# What do you buy from Holland and Barrett ???



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi guys

As the title suggests what do you buy from Holland and Barratt ???

New'ish store opened where I live you see but before i go in wondered what gems can be found in there. ???

I know their whey is poor from what i've read on here. !!

Any tips on supplements for general health/ training etc will be great.

many thanks


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Chocolate covered Brazil nuts..

Good source of protein


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

its all over priced really. Nearly any product unless reduced due to short date can be found cheaper online.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

nothing, it's the easiest place to shoplift from in the uk


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Hawthorn and celery seed extract are the only things I pick up from there


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Multi vits and hawthorne


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I only get stuff from there when I want something immediately and can't wait for an online order AND it happens to be on campaign offer... usually that's things like mineral supplements, the odd herbal, and flax seed oil.

Don't buy anything regularly there though.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I rarely use the place tbh but the missus got me some stuff for my birthday there yesterday - vit c tablets, multi vits and some peanut butter.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Black fryers flapjack


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i always buy there muesli its fcukin awesome !!!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I buy their oats, natural peanut butter and licquice. I wait til they have a penny sale and stock up. If you get their membership card (free) you get a good amount of cash back (via voucher)


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

NOTHING it all can be found cheaper else where, if you think the DEALS are good, think again


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

As little as possible it's a fecking rip off!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

flax seed and vege stuff maybe trail mix/almonds


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

absolutely nothing..

although i think the first tub of whey i bought was from there


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I was looking at their soya mince.... still not sure though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i tend to get the quorn. I am not a vege by any means but do eat quite a lot of vege stuff :S


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Only ever bought my first tub of whey (£16 for 900g 24% protein) absolute rip-off.

And I think I bought Vit B5 once for £9 and it didn't work


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I buy natural peanut butter , milk thistle, cod liver oil and the odd multipower shake as its on the way to/ from the gym .

They are over priced but when they do there penny sale ( basically Bogof) it works out near enough same price as online also get one of their points cards for when u do buy from there when your spending so much on sups anything back helps !


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i tend to get the quorn. I am not a vege by any means but do eat quite a lot of vege stuff :S


I'm not a veggie, but the price of the soya protein is ridiculously low. Just unsure if Ill like it.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Wheat Bran (insoluble fibre, I make my own fibre drink)

Almond butter

The occasional protein bar

Almonds


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I'm not a veggie, but the price of the soya protein is ridiculously low. Just unsure if Ill like it.


It is tasty. it makes a better con carne/bolognese than minced beef imo


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Wheyhey protein ice cream.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> It is tasty. it makes a better con carne/bolognese than minced beef imo


I'll try it out this weekend.

I'm coming after you if it sucks though. :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

eeeek hides :001_tt2:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dont over cook it though or it will go squidgy and soft!.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Wheyhey protein ice cream.


I tried this at bodypower, didn't realise H&B sold it, whats the price like?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

big tubs of peanut butter.

its very nice and not a bad price


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> dont over cook it though or it will go squidgy and soft!.


How do you prepare it?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Lutein


----------



## patata (Nov 16, 2007)

I sometimes get the 1 kg peanut butter smooth if I can't get it online


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

patata said:


> I sometimes get the 1 kg peanut butter smooth if I can't get it online


Ditto to this, also oat bran if I can't get to the big supermarket out of town.

I used to buy nuts and goji berries from there too, but they' seem to be about 70% cheaper in Morrisons. Back in the day I also used to buy the whey protein when it was on offer £9.99-£12.99 - but now I only use 'natural' whey and they don't sell that.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

peanut butter when its buy one get one half price is 2kg for 8 quid somthing....and there omega 3 when its buy one get one for a penny!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I purchased the mixed flax, seeds, goji berries to go in my protein bars.

Oh and high strength fish oil tabs.

The lady working in there said all the 'lads who lift in town' buy their whey here! Not for me!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

aas they sell them under the counter, and there gear is pharma


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Peanut butter and fish oils


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You have Internet access, why in the world would you buy anything from HnB??

Go to bulkpowders, save your money, and taste buds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Milk thistle.

Wouldn't buy eff all else from there.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Flaxseed oil and like above when there penny sales on cus I'm a tight fecker lol


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> As little as possible it's a fecking rip off!


X2


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Nothing unless I'm in town and need peanut butter and/or coconut oil. I don't make a special trip there


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mingster said:


> I rarely use the place tbh but the missus got me some stuff for my birthday there yesterday - vit c tablets, multi vits and some peanut butter.


Your mrs buys you stuff like multi vits and peanut butter for your birthday? :confused1: id be ****ed if my missus did that :laugh:

TBH i havent used H&B for years until recently when clubber lang suggested i try devils claw for joint pain....very expensive though, £16 for 24 tabs i think, picked up cod liver oil on their buy 1 get 1 free promotion and some other things as well.

Where is it others shop for multi vits type supplements?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

occasionally i buy protein bars or RTD shakes if im desperate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Nothing


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely nothing. Horrendously overpriced.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

not a great deal, infact i can only think of two products, Flaxseed Oil caps and time released B-Complex tabs.

everything else i usually get from ZipVit


----------



## Spencer_J (Aug 30, 2012)

Got a job at GNC (INB4 getting stick for working there) so I get most of my stuff from there; Clearance + Staff discount and you can walk out with 10kg of whey for £7.

Get some vitamins that we don't stock from H&B as my staff discount includes them, but very rarely bother. Stuff is way over priced for the most part.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing,over prised,sales staff aint gotta clue what they are talking about.

Much cheaper via a branded company on the Internet.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Steuk said:


> Multi vits and hawthorne


What's the benefits of Hawthorne?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hibiscus tea,nothing else.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Digestive enzymes


----------

